# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  شکستن رمز بانک اکسس

## boyloti

دوستان سلام. ببخشید  تاپیک اینجا زدم. 

یک فایل اکسس هست که با برنامه های مختلف تست کردم نتوستنم رمزش رو پیدا کنم.  اول بانک اطلاعاتی رمز داره و میخوام این رمز رو پیدا کنم. 
ممنون میشم کسی کمکم کنه رمز رو بشکنه یا برنامه معرفی کنه که 100 درصدی این کارو رو برام انجام بده. مرسی. 


http://uupload.ir/view/432b_aklc.rar/

----------


## Helpco

این پسوند براحتی قابل شکستن نیست منم این مشکل داشتم خلی گشتم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم

----------


## boyloti

چرا اخه ؟   فایل های دیگشو من شکستم. یعنی با برنامه به 2 ثانیه هم نمیکشه که رمز رو میده. اما این نمیشه. کسی نیست اینو بشکنه ؟ جایزه داره ها

----------

